# Query about Ultrasound result



## sumakutty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi
I am 20 week pregnant and I had the US Anomaly scan and got the results..The Fetal measurements are given below- pls advice me about the Abdominal Circumference which is showing less and also the Est.fetal weight.Do there any problems??
BPD- 44.6 MM
HC- 169.6 MM
Va- 6.2 MM
TCD- 19.2 MM
CM- 5 MM
Nuchal Fold Thickness- 3.4 MM
AC-126.5 MM
L.Pelvis-1.3 mm
R.Pelvis-1.7 mm
FL-28.6 mm
Humerus Length-27.5 mm
Fetal Weight- 249 g

Heart Rate: Ventricular: 126 bpm


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

everything sounds fine, the scan measurements are only rough guide as it's difficult to get 100% accuracy.
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sumakutty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, 
  Thank you very much Emily for your great reply. I am totally relieved now!!


----------

